# bigger clip..



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

I seen a glock that had a 31 round clip in the gallery here.. Is there one for the XDM 9?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They make a 32 round magazine for the regular XD, but I haven't seen any for the "M" models yet, further more I'm skeptical of anything made by Promag, most of the stuff I've tried from them has been crap.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Is the M just to new for accessories? And if that company doesnt make one I will be cautiuos about their products thanks again.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

wait for it... wait for it....:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

IIRC you just got your gun. IMHO, spend the money on _standard capacity _ magazines, ammo, a quality holster/belt (if you're going to CC) and practice, practice, practice, before you start pimping out the gun with big-ass mags and accessories.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> wait for it... wait for it....:mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahhh! There it is!

Where'd you pick up that cool little animation?... Maybe Todd should use it as his avatar:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Ahhh! There it is!
> 
> Where'd you pick up that cool little animation?... Maybe Todd should use it as his avatar:anim_lol:


Wow. That's way better than the one I have. 

I'll stick to the Oakleys as the avatar for a while. But I'm fickle, so I'm sure I'll change it up soon enough.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Buy a few magazines and learn to do a combat reload instead of rocking the "goon-mag". Much more practical.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*An XD M Has A 19 Round Magazine Anyway..*

Doesn't it? I carry a XD, and only carry the magazine loaded into the pistol, and mine holds 16 rounds. I figure if I can't handle the situation with 16 in the magazine, one in the pipe, I'm probably screwed anyway. I guess the day 18 bad guys try to kill me all at once is the day I'll have problems.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

stickhauler said:


> Doesn't it? I carry a XD, and only carry the magazine loaded into the pistol, and mine holds 16 rounds. I figure if I can't handle the situation with 16 in the magazine, one in the pipe, I'm probably screwed anyway. I guess the day 18 bad guys try to kill me all at once is the day I'll have problems.


Why screw yourself it things don't go your way?

Keep that in mind the next time you are put under real duress and expect yourself to hit more than 2 of those 16. Ask yourself why a cop has 16 in the gun and they only hit the perp 2-3 times out of all those.

Wanna bet? Try it. Go to a competitive shooting event where time matters. Either way, the majority of people will have trouble even drawing their pistol in a serious defensive situation, let alone hitting what they are shooting at. Basically, if you carry a gun for defense, you'd damn well better carry extra magazines... oh.. and a flashlight. As the old saying goes..."I'd rather have it and not need it, than need it and not have it".

Carrying a spare magazine is a simple thing. Not having one when your gun malfunctions and you need to do a tap, rack, bang and it still doesn't work... well that's a rip, rack, reload waiting to happen! As my grandpa used to say.... "Not everything goes to plan when shit hits the fan!" Carry a spare mag.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*And Using The Logic..*

"I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it" could lead to a pretty large ruck sack to carry for what you might or might not need. I was giving a bit of a flip reply anyway, I'd think a pistol with a 30 round magazine would prevent it being an easily concealed carry handgun, even one the size of an XD M.

I didn't say there wasn't an extra magazine handy, nor did I say there wasn't a back-up pistol along for daily carry. I'm limited in carry anyway, I drive a truck and have to go to Canada on a regular basis, so carry on the road isn't an option.

But thanks for getting so fired up anyway, nice talking to you!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Who's fired up?

I carry my pistol IWB, two magazines and a Surefire EL1 Outdoorsman flashlight, no ruck sack required. Of course you can't have everything that you _may_ need at every given moment, but I just find it to be irresponsible for someone who goes armed to _not_ carry a spare magazine or two. They're usually (not saying you) the same people who call their pistols "flawless" after having put 50 rounds thru it, and extol to the world that their Hi-Point is _just as good as_ any other pistol out there. Some of us here shoot harder than others. I happen to be one of those that shoots the proverbial piss out of my guns. I practice malfunction drills not because I think it's cool but because I know that all mechanical devices can and will fail at the most inopportune time and being able to fix it or not in short order, could mean your life.

All the doodads, gadgets, 31 round magazines and such... total distractions in my opinion. People would be far better served by spending all the money they drop on gadgets for their gun, on some serious training and ammo for practice.

It may have seemed that I was fired up, I wasn't. I just get a little irked about how people think the crap they put on their pistol will make them a better shooter or that they won't have to worry about malfunctions because either they'll never be in that situation or their gun is "flawless". It's a clear indication that they don't shoot (correctly) enough to know better. That's not intended as a slap, but as a simple fact.

ETA - You know... I have been kinda pissy lately. Just re-read a few of my posts... must be Male PMS with the snow coming already this year. Take me with a grain of gunpowder, I'm pissy.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*I'm Cool....*

My first post, as I said, was more in jest because I can't see for the life of me how using an aftermarket made magazine, with additional rounds that may or may not be usable helps in a CCW firearm. I try to keep mine as compact as possible, it sure helps in trying to conceal it. Hell, I suppose if I tried hard enough I could find a way to hide an under-folder AK under a coat, it just wouldn't be practical in reality.

Just like you, I practice shooting, and everything else I can think could happen in using a firearm for defense, if it shoots perfectly the first 50 rounds, that is no proof it will be flawless on say round 101. Ammo seems to be more quality than at other times in the past, but malfunctions do occur, bad ammo sometimes slips through the supply chain. That pistol has the off chance it just might not go boom every time you pull the trigger, and if you are ill-equipped to deal with that, it's like Richard Marchinko says, it's "doom on Dicky time." My usual shooting schedule is at most every other week I spend a few hours at the range, shooting usually 250-400 rounds per session through a couple of guns, plus practicing malfunctions, and working on shooting from positions that tend to be more real world than simple target practice.

And I still take classes as I can to hone my skills, and learn everything I can from people who have a knowledge base a lot deeper than mine. I've taken hours of instruction from a local firearms officer for our sheriff's office. The people who simply buy a gun, take a class, fill out the paperwork and apply for a permit, and then never shoot a round (or do so so infrequently that their shooting skills disappear) worry me, how will the deal with a self defense situation? Will they use a firearm based on skills or simply react, possibly badly? Will they neutralize the situation, or will they lose their firearm to the criminal and have it used against them?

I ask myself if I will be successful in defending myself should the time come to do so. I don't know, but I'm doing all I can to insure I have the skills to do so.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The advantage of the super capacity pistol mag is not really geared toward CCW. I know some people like them for in the home on a bedside gun, and personally, if I were a LEO, rather than have a box of ammo or a couple standard mags stuck in the door I'd take a 33rd mag for my pistol as could buy me a good bit of time to lay down fire while obtaining a long gun from the cruiser etc.

For the average Joe, the extended mags are a waste, but if you have a Glock carbine conversion, a 33 round mag might be nice to have.

We can all get wrapped up in CCW and what we think may or may not be a gimmick, but in this case it's a mix of everything. Is there some validity in having a 33rd pistol mag? Sure, but not everyone knows what the validity is.

:smt1099


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I can see that... IF they were factory magazines. I've watched people at the range with them, and they choke like a dog on a chicken bone. They're not built as tough around the feed lips and tend to double feed or stovepipe pretty bad. In my opinion, I'd rather have two 15 rounders that will work than have a 30 rounder that will most likely fail. This is of course working on the notion that I've never seen "factory" OEM 30-33 round magazines for common defensive pistols. It's kind of like 40 round AR magazines. You used to be able to buy them a dime for a dozen, but as the old saying goes... you got what you paid for.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm guessing the original poster was referring to the photo of my Glock 34 next to a Glock factory 31-shot G18 magazine. It is a bit strange to have an OEM magazine with this capacity, but in Glock's case, it was intended keep the fully-automatic G18 pistol fed/firing for more than one second, and the mag happens to function just fine in most of the other 9mm Glocks (a rare few have reported problems).

I agree it's a poor choice for CCW, but that isn't its primary or even secondary intended use. Most often, it rides in the car glove-box/console during road trips, or is used as a range-only device for long strings of fire, like bouncing a rolling/moving target as far downrange as possible (approved outdoor "impact-type" ranges only, of course). I wouldn't use it for general personal/home defense, because at close quarters it provides a bad guy with another high-leverage "handle" on your weapon that could be used to redirect the muzzle or disarm you.

For the vast majority of shooters and intended uses, a few extra normal-capacity factory magazines and several hundred reloading drills are the way to go. :smt023 

Besides, who can afford to fill these huge mags to full capacity, nowadays? Not me! :mrgreen:


----------

